# ISDN Kabel als Netzwerkkabel



## grubsnek (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

zu Beginn möchte ich erst kurz unsere Situation schildern:
Im Keller steht das Internetmodem, der Router und ein PC. Im ersten Obergeschoss stehen dann mein PC und der PC meines Bruders. Bisher sind diese Computer über das Stromnetz mit dem Internet verbunden, allerdings reichen uns die ca. 18-20Mbit/s langsam nicht mehr aus, zumal das Internet eigentlich mit bis zu 32Mbit/s ankommt. 
Bevor wir nun von 85 auf 200Mbit/s Stromnetzwerk aufrüsten bzw. auf das Erscheinen des 500ers warten, möchte ich mich erst nach Alternativen erkundigen, da in naher Zukunft mit Internetanschlüssen von 100Mbit/s zu rechnen ist.

Bei uns im Haus sind überall ISDN Kabel verlegt. Das Problem ist, dass die so fest in den Kabelrohren sind, dass man sie nicht mehr rausbekommt und auch kein LAN Kabel reinbekommt. Meine Frage ist nun also: Kann man diese ISDN Kabel als Netzwerkkabel verwenden und damit auch annähernd gute Geschwindigkeiten erzielen (mehr als 30, am besten bis zu 100Mbits/s)?

Bei Google fand ich dazu leider nur ziemlich widersprüchliche Angaben.


----------



## watercooled (30. Juli 2010)

Hmm ich denke mal nicht, da diese kabel ja auch viel weniger Pins haben als die neuen lan Kabel. Du könntest doch einfach im Erdgeschoss da wo die kabel aus der Wand kommen den Stecker abschneiden und ein neues Lan Kabel mit Klebeband befestigen. Dann einfach hochziehen. Dann dürfte es auch nicht so fest stecken weil ja dann die Stecker fehlen!


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

ISDN-Kabel nutzen zwar auch RJ45-Stecker, sind aber anders und wenn ich mich nicht komplett irre auch mit weniger Adern belegt.
Wenn wird es maximal mit 10er Speed laufen, auch wegen der mangelhaften Abschirmung.


----------



## RogerDietz (30. Juli 2010)

dazu brauchts Du RJ 45 Stecker und eine passende Zange zukrimmpen
dann mussman die Adern 1/2+3/6 belegen auf dem Stecker oder wenn TAE Dosen vorhanden sind diese gegen Datendosen austauschen dann würde es gehen aber auf die belegung achten
( isdn 4/5+3/6  netzwerk 1/2+3/6 )
Datendosen belegung 1=weis orange 2=orange 3=weisgrün 4=grün ist B belegung
                              1=weisgrün 2=grün 3=weisorange 4=orange ist A belegung


----------



## RogerDietz (30. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ISDN-Kabel nutzen zwar auch RJ45-Stecker, sind aber anders und wenn ich mich nicht komplett irre auch mit weniger Adern belegt.
> Wenn wird es maximal mit 10er Speed laufen, auch wegen der mangelhaften Abschirmung.




es gibt auch ungeschirmte netzwerkkabel und die gehen mit 100er Speed
und zu den Adern netzwerk braucht nur die Adern 1/2+3/6  (4/5+7/8 werden nur für gigabit benötigt oder für power overethernet)


----------



## grubsnek (30. Juli 2010)

Also laufen 100 Mbit/s auch über das ISDN Kabel, wenn ich die Adern des ISDN Kabels richtig an die Netzwerkdose anschließe?


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2010)

Wenn du die Dosen bzw. Stecker richtig belegst, dann gehen auch 100 mbit (12 MB/s) durch das ISDN-Kabel.
Ich würde aber erstma gucken, ob das wirklich "nur" ISDN-Kabel sind, wenn du Glück hast, dann sind die Kabel 8-Adrig (wovon eben nur 4 genutzt werden).


----------



## grubsnek (30. Juli 2010)

doch doch das sind schon nur ISDN Kabel, da sie im Vergleich zum normalen LAN Kabel deutlich dünner sind.


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2010)

Naja gut, dann sinds halt "nur" 100mbit, aber in jedem Fall besser als jeder noch so tolle D-Lan-Adapter.
Du kannst nun entweder Dosen oder stecker verwenden, Dosen haben den Vorteil, dass du keine Crimp-Zange brauchst...
Nur bitte beim Auflegen aufpassen, Fehler bei sowas sind ärgerlich!


----------



## Garnorh198 (30. Juli 2010)

Der gravierende Unterschied zwischen den Kabeln ist, dass bei Ethernet die Aderpaare verdrillt sind. Deshalb heissen sie auch Twisted Pair. Dadurch werden kapazitive Störung von langen, parallelen Leitungen verringert, was bei 100 MHz in Lan-Kabeln auch notwendig ist. In Isdn-Leitungen liegen die Adern über die ganze Länge parallel, was bei der niedrigen Bandbreite von Isdn kein Problem ist, aber bei Ethernet zu vielen Fehlern führen wird.


----------

